# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  به کمکتون راجع به رشته مورد نظرم نیازدارم:(

## mahsakiasi

سلام همگی خسته نباشین من امسال سال یازدهمم میخوام بدونم شرایط قبولی بیوتک پیوسته دانشگاه تهران چیه خیلی تحقیق داشتم ولی به جواب درست و کاملی نرسیدم اگه میشه راجع به حداقل رتبه زیرگروه یا کشوری واسه قبولیش بگین و اینکه ساعات مطالعم درحال حاضر که آبان سال یازدهمم و سال دیگه که میرم دوازدهم چقدر باید باشه که بتونم این رشته رو بیارم
اگه تجربه یا اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارین ممنون میشم کمکم کنین♡

----------


## Rafolin403

برای پیوسته ش که رتبه بالایی نیاز داری یکی از بچه هارو میشناسم سال دوم پزشکیه و میخواد انصراف بده باز بره بیوتکنولوژی

اینده ی خارج کشور واسش خیلی خوبه ولی تو ایران گویا جای پیشرفت داره چون نوپاعه!
تعداد کمی میگیرن سالانه... حدودا ۵۰_۶۰نفر فقطم دانشگاه تهرانه!
چون ظرفیتش کمه زیاد نمیتونی بگی تا چه رتبه ای پذیرش داره یهو دیدی رتبه های خوب بیوتکنولوژی رفتن ظرفیتش پر شده و دیگه کسی با رتبه بالاتر نتونه بره
یه دوستی دارم بیوتکنولوژی رفته البته پیوسته تا دکترا نیس و رتبه ش بالای هزار بوده!(همین امسال نظام جدید) از رشتشم راضیه

----------


## mahsakiasi

> برای پیوسته ش که رتبه بالایی نیاز داری یکی از بچه هارو میشناسم سال دوم پزشکیه و میخواد انصراف بده باز بره بیوتکنولوژی
> 
> اینده ی خارج کشور واسش خیلی خوبه ولی تو ایران گویا جای پیشرفت داره چون نوپاعه!
> تعداد کمی میگیرن سالانه... حدودا ۵۰_۶۰نفر فقطم دانشگاه تهرانه!
> چون ظرفیتش کمه زیاد نمیتونی بگی تا چه رتبه ای پذیرش داره یهو دیدی رتبه های خوب بیوتکنولوژی رفتن ظرفیتش پر شده و دیگه کسی با رتبه بالاتر نتونه بره
> یه دوستی دارم بیوتکنولوژی رفته البته پیوسته تا دکترا نیس و رتبه ش بالای هزار بوده!(همین امسال نظام جدید) از رشتشم راضیه


نمیدونین با توجه به امسال حداقل تراز کنکور اونایی که رفتن چقدر بوده؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام همگی خسته نباشین من امسال سال یازدهمم میخوام بدونم شرایط قبولی بیوتک پیوسته دانشگاه تهران چیه خیلی تحقیق داشتم ولی به جواب درست و کاملی نرسیدم اگه میشه راجع به حداقل رتبه زیرگروه یا کشوری واسه قبولیش بگین و اینکه ساعات مطالعم درحال حاضر که آبان سال یازدهمم و سال دیگه که میرم دوازدهم چقدر باید باشه که بتونم این رشته رو بیارم
> اگه تجربه یا اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارین ممنون میشم کمکم کنین♡


دنبالش نرو چون پیوسته ش رتبه خوبی میخاد
با همون رتبه پزشکی شهرای بزرگ و شاید تهران هم بیاری

----------


## Gladiolus

رتبه که فکر کنم زیر ۲۰۰ منطقه ۲ بگیره
مطمئن نیستم ولی میدونم پیوسته رتبه خیلی خوب میخواد
و اینکه خوراک اپلای هست این رشته

----------


## mahsakiasi

> دنبالش نرو چون پیوسته ش رتبه خوبی میخاد
> با همون رتبه پزشکی شهرای بزرگ و شاید تهران هم بیاری


اگه به پزشکی یا دارو و.. علاقه داشتم سراغ بیوتک نمیرفتم ولی چه کنیم که دلمون پیش بیوتک گیره -_-

----------


## Rafolin403

> اگه به پزشکی یا دارو و.. علاقه داشتم سراغ بیوتک نمیرفتم ولی چه کنیم که دلمون پیش بیوتک گیره -_-


رتبه دو رقمی بشی حدودا میشه گفت ۸۰ درصد امکان داره وارد بیوتکنولوژی بشی

----------


## Mobham

تا اونجایی که من شنیدم المپیادی ها زیاد این رشته رو انتخاب می کنن

----------


## mahsakiasi

> رتبه دو رقمی بشی حدودا میشه گفت ۸۰ درصد امکان داره وارد بیوتکنولوژی بشی


امسال یازده نفر گرفته بود؟
زیر ۳۰۰ قبلنا میگفتن قطعیه که

----------


## Shah1n

> اگه به پزشکی یا دارو و.. علاقه داشتم سراغ بیوتک نمیرفتم ولی چه کنیم که دلمون پیش بیوتک گیره -_-


این رشته رو میشناسی یا به خاطر اینکه دکتراست و اپلای راحته؟!
چون اگه نمیشناسی حتمن یه تحقیق کامل بکن

----------


## mahsakiasi

> این رشته رو میشناسی یا به خاطر اینکه دکتراست و اپلای راحته؟!
> چون اگه نمیشناسی حتمن یه تحقیق کامل بکن


میشناسم و یک سالیه که از خیلیا پرس و جو کردم دیگه اخرین چیزی که به ذهنم رسید این بود که بیام و از بچه های اینجام بپرسم حتی بخاطرش خواستم کنکورو کلا بزارم کنار و المپیاد بخونم و این کارو هم کردم(تا اخر تابستون همین امسال کلا شب و روزمو گذاشته بودم پاش) بعد یه مدت حرفای چن نفر شکست خورده تو این مسیرو شنیدم و مشاورا که میگفتن وقتتو تلف نکن وهر کدوم روز به روز دلسردترم کردن الانم که روی کنکور تمرکز کردم و بطور متوسط روزای مدرسه نزدیکای ۵ ساعت و روزای غیر مدرسه ۶ ساعت و نیم میخونم 
میدونم که واقعا این رشته رو میخوام و حقیقتن دنبال پزشکیم نیستم واسه هرچی هم که قراره بخونم مشکلی ندارم فقط میخوام بدونم سال یازدهم و دوازدهم به مراتب چقدر باید درس بخونم یا بهتره بگم چطور باید درس بخونم..

----------


## Rafolin403

> امسال یازده نفر گرفته بود؟
> زیر ۳۰۰ قبلنا میگفتن قطعیه که


تو کنکور هیچی قطعی نیست خب! شرایطا متفاوته
همین امسال خیلیا جنجال به پا کردن که به رتبه ی خیلی خوب نتونستن برن دانشگاه خوب پس افزایش ظرفیت برای کیا بوده؟؟؟

----------


## Rafolin403

> میشناسم و یک سالیه که از خیلیا پرس و جو کردم دیگه اخرین چیزی که به ذهنم رسید این بود که بیام و از بچه های اینجام بپرسم حتی بخاطرش خواستم کنکورو کلا بزارم کنار و المپیاد بخونم و این کارو هم کردم(تا اخر تابستون همین امسال کلا شب و روزمو گذاشته بودم پاش) بعد یه مدت حرفای چن نفر شکست خورده تو این مسیرو شنیدم و مشاورا که میگفتن وقتتو تلف نکن وهر کدوم روز به روز دلسردترم کردن الانم که روی کنکور تمرکز کردم و بطور متوسط روزای مدرسه نزدیکای ۵ ساعت و روزای غیر مدرسه ۶ ساعت و نیم میخونم 
> میدونم که واقعا این رشته رو میخوام و حقیقتن دنبال پزشکیم نیستم واسه هرچی هم که قراره بخونم مشکلی ندارم فقط میخوام بدونم سال یازدهم و دوازدهم به مراتب چقدر باید درس بخونم یا بهتره بگم چطور باید درس بخونم..


روزای غیر مدرسه ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالاتر حداقل ۱۰ چون چیزی که تو میخوای کم‌چیزی نی...
روزای مدرسه حداقل باید ۶ باشع

----------


## mahsakiasi

> روزای غیر مدرسه ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالاتر حداقل ۱۰ چون چیزی که تو میخوای کم‌چیزی نی...
> روزای مدرسه حداقل باید ۶ باشع


خودم یکم شک داشتم چون حس کردم حالا که تازه یازدهمم اگه بخوام از الان اینطوری درس بخونم حتما سال دیگه کم میارم چطوره تدریجی زیادش کنم تا نزدیکای قبل از عید به این ساعتایی که میگین برسم؟
فعلا دو سال مونده و نمیخوام خیلی از الان جوگیر شم که بعدا نتونم جمعش کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Rafolin403

> خودم یکم شک داشتم چون حس کردم حالا که تازه یازدهمم اگه بخوام از الان اینطوری درس بخونم حتما سال دیگه کم میارم چطوره تدریجی زیادش کنم تا نزدیکای قبل از عید به این ساعتایی که میگین برسم؟
> فعلا دو سال مونده و نمیخوام خیلی از الان جوگیر شم که بعدا نتونم جمعش کنم


خب اخه باید یجوری تلاش کنید که ریاضی و فیزیک و محاسبات شیمیتون عالی شه... زیست و حفظیات رو در حد عادی کنید چون فراموش میشن تا سال کنکور ولی ریاضی و فیزیک فراموش شدنی نیست مهارت محاسباتی معمولا خیلی موندگاره ماشین حساب استفاده نکنید ارایه هاهم بهتره از الان کار شن و مهم تر از همه زبان انگلیسی... روزی ۵ تا لغت جدید حفظ کنید!!

----------


## DR.del

بیوتکنولوژِی بیشتر بعد فارغ التحصیلی حول کارای تحقیقاتی میچرخه
تو آزمایشگاه و آزمایش های متفاوت روی حیوانات و اینا
اگه به کار تحقیقاتی علاقه داری برو پزشکی در کنارش عضو کمیته تحقیقات دانشگاتون بشو کارای تحقیقاتی انجام بده و هم پزشکیتو بخون خود من یکی از دوستام علاقه مند بود خیلی کار میکرد و دوتا مقاله isi هم داد که بعدش یه دوره تحقیقاتی مفت و مجانی 3 ماه رفت آلمان البته الان ازش خبر ندارم.

----------


## mahsakiasi

> خب اخه باید یجوری تلاش کنید که ریاضی و فیزیک و محاسبات شیمیتون عالی شه... زیست و حفظیات رو در حد عادی کنید چون فراموش میشن تا سال کنکور ولی ریاضی و فیزیک فراموش شدنی نیست مهارت محاسباتی معمولا خیلی موندگاره ماشین حساب استفاده نکنید ارایه هاهم بهتره از الان کار شن و مهم تر از همه زبان انگلیسی... روزی ۵ تا لغت جدید حفظ کنید!!


ممنون از راهنماییتون
خداروشکر advence2 هستم و یه ترم دیگه زبانم کامل تموم میشه و نسبتا مسلطم فکر نکنم نیاز باشه وقت هرچند کم روی زبان بزارم

----------

